# Losing precious villagers



## hollowbunnie (Apr 27, 2015)

I know we all know the feeling of unexpectingly losing a favourite villager! It sucks, especially when you dont play for a while, or make a time travelling mistake, like myself. I have lost Pecan and Kiki .. My favourite villagers of all time! I miss them so much but Im so close to getting Kiki as there have been well over 16 villagers move in and out since her unexpected departure. Pecan... That ones going to take a while, sadly. Fortunatley i have Lolly, Molly and Blaire to fill the void!

What precious villagers have you lost??? Let me know!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Letmesee

Bluebear, Francine, Shep....and Pashmina.


----------



## Ezrajust (Apr 27, 2015)

I lost Axel and Bam and I was heart broken!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 27, 2015)

fang is in boxes now & i feel terrible  movin out unexpectedly ; w ;
i dont wanna cycle bc the majority of my villagers are dreamies & i dont wanna loose one accidentally so yeah today's not a good day


----------



## LoonieToonies (Apr 27, 2015)

In my old town, teddy moved out unexpectedly  I love him so much and was devastated. In wild world he left me unexpectedly too, it seems he likes to be on the move lol.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 27, 2015)

kid cat rudy zell bam lopez
much more to come and more than i havent listed.


Like this is u crei every tiem


----------



## skweegee (Apr 27, 2015)

I ended up losing Rosie a couple days ago. I had played the two days before she ended up in boxes, but she never once pinged me to tell me she wanted to leave, and none of my other villagers mentioned it either. Thankfully, my sister had an empty spot in her town, so she convinced Rosie to move into her town. However, since I don't plan on letting any of my other villagers out any time soon, I'll most likely never be able to get her back into my main town again.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

I lost Pinky, who was my second favourite villager in my town. I kept on saying don't go, but she kept on saying she was going to leave.


----------



## MayorCake (Apr 28, 2015)

Stitches and Gala. I literally cried when Gala was in boxes one random day. But I restarted recently and got her in my original town, which is great


----------



## Delibird (Apr 28, 2015)

I was trying to cycle a specific villager out to get Rudy, but since I have almost all villagers I like in my town except one, Big Top, it was hard. I went months into the future and must have not been paying enough attention because as the game loaded up and  Isabelle told me that Walker was in boxes. I was so sad, he was one of my favorites and I wasn't ever planning on getting rid of him!  I always heard about TT accidents but never thought it would happen to me... Now I don't think I can have another lazy dog because they just won't live up to Walker, not sure if any lazy will tbh.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

I've lost Marina, Tank and Tabby


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 29, 2015)

I lost Walt. Sucks I only realized I really liked him when he was gone.


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 29, 2015)

jeremiah :< ! luckily i cycled through 16 villagers and i am searching everywhere to adopt him


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 29, 2015)

Coach and Ricky ;__;
to make it WORSE, Ricky was in my campsite in my new town not too long ago... but my town was full at the time... ;__;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

I lost Alice. She's been in my town since January 6th 2014, and I got the game on December 25th, 2013. I'm really sad she left, one day I just went on and she was in boxes. ;-;  wherever she is, I hope she's leaving in a new happy town ^-^


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 29, 2015)

I haven't had any villagers move out without notice, but I would be devasted if I signed in one day to find either Merengue, Diana, Zucker or Fauna in boxes.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

I lost Beau to a tt'ing accident about a week or two ago. I was pretty much heartbroken. </3 
I've gotten Erik to replace him, but it's not the same.


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

Before I did a reset I lost Beau, Fuchsia, and Marshal. This time around I lost Julian...still not over it T__T


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm losing Chief today.
I play every other day, but when I do play I check for pings and rumors but nothing was ever said about him.

Not a big deal though. He's actually very low on my favorites list.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 29, 2015)

That happened to me too, I had Ribbot, and then didn't play for a while, and then Ribbot was gone, I was so mad.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Apr 29, 2015)

I lost Chadder by complete mistake. I was TT'ing and he decided to unceremoniously skip town, which is weird considering a different animal was trying to move. 

As much as that stings, though, I feel that trying to get another villager and missing them by a hair repeatedly is much worse. Since Friga moved yesterday, there were three threads where I just barely missed getting a dreamie and two currently in question. Hopefully I get them before another, crappier villager tries to move in.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

My friend lost her favourite villager, Tangy yesterday. Her mom only lets her play on certain times, and she wasn't able to get on for a week. So now her favourite villager is gone. She's pretty sad about it.


----------



## Milleram (May 2, 2015)

I lost Klaus recently and I was quite devastated. He was one of my favourite villagers in my town. I play every day, but somehow, I missed him pinging me. I replaced him with Julian, who has been my dreamy for a long time, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

never cared for a villager so much that I felt sad when they left


----------



## eggs (May 2, 2015)

lopez, big time. i lost him in a TT accident. i didn't think much of it at first (i had just gotten butch, one of my favorite villagers), but after a couple of days, i kinda missed having a fictional deer hitting on me and dancing at random times.
it took a month or maybe two before i could move out 16 villagers after him and finally adopt him from a cycling town.

my little brother that shares the town with me was crushed when willow unexpectedly left. he always talked about how she had her own nickname for him ("little l"). i got diana for him and he loves her, but i don't think it's really the same. i hope i can get willow back for him soon.


----------



## Hazelnut (May 2, 2015)

Lost Molly, Freya, Mira, Merengue, and Bluebear (not a dreamie, but I hardly got to interact with her).

It's nice to have Whitney now that Freya's gone, but I would prefer to have my pink wolf back. ;-;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 3, 2015)

hollowbunnie said:


> I know we all know the feeling of unexpectingly losing a favourite villager! It sucks, especially when you dont play for a while, or make a time travelling mistake, like myself. I have lost Pecan and Kiki .. My favourite villagers of all time! I miss them so much but Im so close to getting Kiki as there have been well over 16 villagers move in and out since her unexpected departure. Pecan... That ones going to take a while, sadly. Fortunatley i have Lolly, Molly and Blaire to fill the void!!










skweegee said:


> I ended up losing Rosie a couple days ago. I had played the two days before she ended up in boxes, but she never once pinged me to tell me she wanted to leave, and none of my other villagers mentioned it either. Thankfully, my sister had an empty spot in her town, so she convinced Rosie to move into her town. However, since I don't plan on letting any of my other villagers out any time soon, I'll most likely never be able to get her back into my main town again.










Bon Bonne said:


> Coach and Ricky ;__;
> to make it WORSE, Ricky was in my campsite in my new town not too long ago... but my town was full at the time... ;__;



That poor squirrel.



Mr. Marowak said:


> I lost Chadder by complete mistake. I was TT'ing and he decided to unceremoniously skip town, which is weird considering a different animal was trying to move.
> 
> As much as that stings, though, I feel that trying to get another villager and missing them by a hair repeatedly is much worse. Since Friga moved yesterday, there were three threads where I just barely missed getting a dreamie and two currently in question. Hopefully I get them before another, crappier villager tries to move in.



a)I'd like to have Chadder move in.

b)...








Hazelnut said:


> Lost Molly, Freya, Mira, Merengue, and Bluebear (not a dreamie, but I hardly got to interact with her).
> 
> It's nice to have Whitney now that Freya's gone, but I would prefer to have my pink wolf back. ;-;



Que triste.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'd like to mention how I was sad when Biskit moved out.


----------



## saccharine (May 3, 2015)

I lost Diana when finals rolled around last semester. :c
I meant to check my town once every other day but slipped up and lost her. Brought my villager count down to 8 so I figured I'd just take a break from the game since I couldn't lose another one.

I also lost Elvis. Ugh. ;c


----------



## Pikachitu (May 3, 2015)

I lost Stitches once... I ended up doing the 16 villagers cycle to get him back. I bought him from someone the second time I got hi.... my current Stitches keep shoving a letter his old mayor wrote to him in my face which kind of bothers me but I can't bare doing another 16 cycle for another stitches so I suck it up... I regret losing my original stitches ):


----------



## Raffy (May 3, 2015)

Stitches and Chief both left on me, but I didn't feel very sad when they did.

However, Agent S left me and I was extremely sad she wasn't even a dreamie


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

Genji, the only jock I really like :-( Jocks are so ugly they should make cuter ones


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (May 6, 2015)

*the first villager that moved out of my town*

the first ever villager to move out of my animal crossing new leaf  town was nate the bear I had her in the beginning of the game I had her in my town a few months then she moved out when I time traveled I think
I was very sad when she moved out.
 T_T I miss her/him so much. I hope nate will come back some day I loved her so much and I will always love her.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 6, 2015)

Kyle and Blanche!

I've completely cycled for Kyle but I'm waiting to retrieve him until I cycle enough for Blanche as well, so that I have more than one villager space to cycle through.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

When I got back on my town after leaving it for a little, I opened my mailbox only to be confronted by a letter from Opal saying that she moved away :C
I was heartbroken


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

Genji TT
nobody else really
Fuschia maybe


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

Flurry and Chrissy (T_T)


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

I lost Walker, back in February 2014, and he'd been with me in WW and in NL since Jan 2013 so I loved him very much. Then while I was cycling I lost Henry, and Rowan, two more of my dreamies... And with Henry, his house just disappeared! When i finally got Walker back, I wanted him to move in on Jan 10th 2015 so it was the same day just 2 years later. In my excitement after finally getting him back after a year of cycling, I forgot to check villagers and when I loaded up my mayor to see him... Pashminas house was gone, another of my dreamies... I still haven't gotten Pashmina back, but I hope to on my other town


----------



## ashjaed (May 10, 2015)

Filbert! He gave me a valentine and then broke my heart a month later <3
And then I got his pic in the mail, so that was a silver lining!


----------



## Liseli (May 10, 2015)

I remembered the time I lost Marina.
I ended up restarting because I couldn't live without that cute octopus.


----------



## Xintetsu (May 13, 2015)

I've lost Olivia and Julian. I didn't even get to spend much time with Julian, lost him in a time travelling accident. But when Olivia left I was devastated...


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

I lost Goldie back in March 2014, She was my #1 Dreamies and one of the few left that I had to obtain. I was so excited was so when I got her, but when I tried to get another one of my dreamies I accidently TTed too far and I ended up losing her... I literally only had her for a week!!! Anyways I got so mad that I stopped playing for a year... 
I'm still trying to cycle for her, but it's incredibly hard because I basically only have 2 open spots. xP


----------

